# Photo Signatures



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Can make. Will make. I'm bored lol

I can make them with your pictures. Give me a theme and a picture you want used and I'll see what I can do. Words can be added too!

here's an example:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ooh. That looks really good! Could you do my male shadow. I have no specific theme, but I would love to see what you can turn this into without any guidance/baselines to follow


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Working on it now. Does he have a name?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!

Yes. His name is shadow


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

DONE! :-D Hope you like:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW. That looks absolutely stunning. I love the way you did that!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks  Glad you like it. Kinda went for a "shadow" theme lol

edit: DOPE! I just re-read your first post to see the name was already there lol DUH xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

ahhh what the hey, may as well have one of gandalf, or eve, its up to you which one


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

do you have a bigger picture of Gandalf?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have him yet, I'm getting him on saturday, thats the only pic I have, if its easier then can you do eve instead please?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Hope this is something you might like:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats amazing!!!thanks!!!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

no prob. :-D I tried to catch the sparkle in her eyes

Glad you like it.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone else want one? They don't take much time at all.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i guess i could keep you busy, can you do Echo?:








i love this guy :3


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Sure :-D Do you have a theme?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it doesn't matter suprise me XP


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright, I've noticed a continuing theme, but hope you like


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you do LuckyBlue for me? Anyway you want.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Hope you like. I went for a cheerier outlook


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooh, ooh, me, me and "Sammy" I want a 4th of July theme, if possible.. that would be cool, considering he's red, white and blue, Hence, the name..lol..can u please??


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I love LuckyBlue's theme that is gorgeous!!!!_


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I can if you post a picture :-D

And thanks Lelei


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love these!!! Do you want to do any of my boys? I don't really care what theme, but if you do Thorn I would like a wilderness thorny type thing or if you do my HM maybe a mountain theme??? Thanks.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Picture of Sammy*

Sure can..:-D Does this one work for you?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica I need larger pictures of the ones you want, and I can do as many as you'd like.

Lelei, I couldn't put my finger on the style the way I wanted to capture, so I did two versions. Not crazy about either, if you had a more clear picture, itd work better, but if you like either or both of these, you're welcome to them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I do I love the first one..very cool!!..Thanks soo much


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

FrostSinth said:


> Jessica I need larger pictures of the ones you want, and I can do as many as you'd like.


Mmm... Ok... will this do? Or do you need it bigger? If this can do sorry it's a little blurry. Could you sharpen the edges a bit? Lol sorry for all the questions.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

with that picture (which is very pixely) this is what I could do. I can redo if you'd like, but a better picture will make for a better outcome :-D :-D

Wasn't sure the theme:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ooh cool! I would love one with the word "honeycomb" on it! Here is a pic(sorry its upside down for some reason) http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3780&pictureid=24560


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Surprise me with the theme!


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd love if you could do one of my guy, Gyarados with his name. Maybe with something that makes his colors stick out more intensely and a boarder that's mostly black but has some "aggressive" feel to it. Have his name be like a mix of intense red and blue. And add anything else you feel is appropriate as a surprise.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright, I did both. Did the best I could do with Honey, since the picture was blurry, but I like it anyway, so I hope you do. I'm pretty happy with how Gyarados came out, hope its what you were looking for. :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Amazing work! Thanks so much!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want to, can I have one?
This is Stargazer..
Thanks!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

hope you like:









Lemme know if there is anything different you'd like (goes for everyone of course)


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

FrostSinth said:


> with that picture (which is very pixely) this is what I could do. I can redo if you'd like, but a better picture will make for a better outcome :-D :-D
> 
> Wasn't sure the theme:


I love it!!! Thank you!!

EDIT: I do have another pic if you want to try again, you can do it ONLY if you want do, but this one might be a little better... If you do do it again I would love the theme to stay the same.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

hope you like this one better :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow!:shock: It's amazing!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

No problem love. I'm glad you like it


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for doing LuckyBlue.... somehow I missed when you posted it and just saw it today.... I might have to send you a pic of one of my others if that's ok


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

That's wicked cool. Thanks again.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

no problem no problem and of course! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you do Lebron? I've heard that your Signatures are beautiful!!!
Here's Lebron:








Thanks for doing this!!! ;P


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Sure, do you have a theme?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Surprise Me!!! I know it's going to look Fantastic and Pretty.
Hit Me with your Best Shot!!!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Can you do these four:
(if any of the are to small or whatever dont worry about it)
Raphael: red








Rev: purple: hardcore-ish rock-ish








Johnny: Black: kinda hardcore-ish








Cosmo: blue: Space-y


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

hope you like, let me know if you want anything changed:


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

the pictures are too small and blurry, sorry, I don't think I can do much with them. If you get better ones I'd be happy to do them all


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron. Looks. AMAZING!!!
Thanks, I really like it!!! DD
How do I change it to be my Avatar? Or does this only be possible if I make it?
Which you did.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

You can use a URL as your avatar, you just need to change the setting for it


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Want to try Anderson?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

You didn't give me a theme so I just went with whatever seemed to look good 
Hope you like


----------

